# Melitaea



## tripfabio (Jan 1, 2012)

Tamron SP 90mm f/2.8 Di Macro - 1/2 - F16 - Iso 200

From Italy!!http://www.tripfabio.com/fotoprova/_DSC9266.jpg


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice! Very clean! Excellent profile view of both the butterfly and the bud.


----------



## tripfabio (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Derrel!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice shot! Lovely butterfly! It does look like you could maybe kick the overall exposure up just a notch or two (say 15-20 points on the highlights), as the whites aren't a good, clean white. You shot with natural light, yes? A crop to a standard 1x5 format would reduce the background somewhat, and increase the emphasis on the butterfly. 

May I post an example?


----------



## tripfabio (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes of course!!!
Natural Light


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks... what do you think? ( I did not increase saturation.. I swear!) I just increased brightness until the Brightest highlight was at around 250/250/250 using the curves adjustment.


----------



## tripfabio (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice, I like Your elaboration.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful shot! And with a 90mm lens? Wow! I'm lucky if I can get within five feet of a butterfly, and then my 100mm lens is no good!


----------



## jriepe (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful shot of a beautiful butterfly.  I have the Tamron 90mm lens but never use it anymore preferring to use the 180mm for flighty creatures.  

Jerry


----------



## tripfabio (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks for your positive comments, the tamron 90 macro is an exellent lens, but the 180 mm is a top lens!! Sigma or Tamron??


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2012)

jriepe said:


> Beautiful shot of a beautiful butterfly.  I have the Tamron 90mm lens but never use it anymore preferring to use the 180mm for flighty creatures.
> 
> Jerry



Great lens! I have used the Sigma.. and like it. The 150 also! Waiting for Nikon to come out with a new 200.. see if I want it! Heck I sometimes even shoot butterflies in the wild with my 70-200  2.8 VRII at closest focusing distance, it gives a nice image with a slight crop.


----------



## tripfabio (Jan 2, 2012)

I had seen some photos made with nikon 200 (old serie) and I was surprised by the sharpness. 
see you soon with the new macros
Fabio


----------



## MissFrost (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow that's pretty =) 

I wish we had some colorful butterflies like that here.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 2, 2012)

very nice shot
bravo


----------



## chema (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi!
I'm new in this kind of forums and sites. And I'm beginner on photography, well I know about ISO, Shutter Speed and Aperture, but I'm learning now. I really like your picture. I enjoy macro or close ups very much! 
It is just great!!! man. Well done!


----------



## chema (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi!
I'm Chema. New in this site. And beginner on photography. I like macro and close up very much. I thin this picture is very good, I really like it. Great!!!


----------



## tripfabio (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks boys


----------

